# PGA Partners Club



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

Is anyone on here a member? I am considering joining and am looking for some insight on your thoughts of the overall quality and service of the organization? Thank you. 


PGA Partners Club Website


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

It might work for some but, I personally do not think this organization offers anything of real benefit to me. You do get a magazine subscription and a few small items (nothing of real value). The individuals that I know who have joined agree with this asessment and did not renew membership.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think to a large extent, it's a donation.

You get a bumper sticker, a bag tag, a rules book, a magazine subscription, (4 copies a year), and I can't remember what else.

It's interesting stuff and probably worth it, if you yourself are interested, but YMMV.


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

J.B. Holmes...uhmmmm. Name sounds familiar doesn't it? You wouldn't have any connection to the J.B.Holmes that is on the PGA tour, would you?

BTW, I don't think that the PGA Partners Club is associated with the PGA at all.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wondered about that too. In the meantime, my name is Dennis Miller, but I'm not the guy on HBO. I'm much funnier. I also had the name first and that SOB has never sent me a royalty for using it. If I ever meet him, I'm going to squash him like a bug.


----------

